#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Απορίες περί χρήσης διατάξεων και κανονισμών

## THEFHMMY

Καλησπέρα, έχω μια εικόνα περί πυροσβεστικών διατάξεων και κανονισμών αλλά έχω τους παρακάτω προβληματισμούς.. Αν μπορούσε κάποιος να απαντήσει θα με βοηθούσε πολύ!!

1) Οι πυροσβεστικές διατάξεις πλην των 14/2014 και 15/2014 χρησιμοποιούνται *ΜΟΝΟ* για χώρους με οικ. άδεια *πριν τις 17/2/1989. 
*_Ερωτήσεις: 
Για οικ._ άδεια *πριν τις 17/2/1989,* α_υτές οι πυροσβεστικές διατάξεις χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για την ενεργητική μελέτη? 
Ενώ για την παθητική χρησιμοποιείται η 136860? 
Τότε οι πυροσβεστικές διατάξεις γιατί έχουν και δείκτες πυραντίστασης δομικών στοιχείων κλπ.; 
Μήπως χρησιμοποιούνται για την ενεργητική αλλά και για την παθητική μελέτη για χώρους πριν το 1989;
_
_2) Η_ *Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση Φ 15/οικ.1589/104/2006 - ΦΕΚ Β-90/30-1-2006*, πότε χρησιμοποιείται χρονολογικά; 
    Π.χ. _: Για μια αποθήκη εύφλεκτων με οικ. άδεια το 2005, η παθητική θα γίνει με την 71/88, ενώ η ενεργητική θα γίνει με την 71/88 ή την 1589? και γιατί?
   Προσωπική γνώμη: Πιστεύω θα γίνει με την 1589 γιατί σύμφωνα με τον ν.3325/2005 συμπεριλαμβάνει τα εύφλεκτα. Αν δεν τα συμπεριελάμβανε, τότε θα γινόταν με την 71/88 . Σωστά?
Και για να συνεχίσω το σκεπτικό του ερωτήματος... Αν έχω αποθήκη εύφλεκτων και ένα κτίριο γραφείων κολλητά με την αποθήκη (έχουν μόνο ένα κοινό ντουβάρι), με οικ. άδεια το 2005 και για τα δύο. Τότε, η παθητική θα γίνει με 71/88. Η ενεργητική της αποθήκης με την 1589 και η ενεργητική των γραφείων με την 71/88???_

----------

